# Beet pulp?



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

We are getting two adult wethers (1.5-2 yrs old) that have been fed soaked beet pulp by the previous owners each day instead of grain. Is this a better option than grain? I'm also not sure if we switch them to grain right away if it will be a shock to their system. We have only fed bottle babies up to this point, but are waiting for the book "Diet for wethers" to arrive. I would like to hear any opinions or experiences with this, thanks!


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Well, we got these boys yesterday and one of them definitely overweight. They are almost two and are getting 1 cup of soaked beet pulp mixed with one cup of black oil sunflower seeds twice a day! Again, any advice would be great!


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Can't help you with the beet pulp. I've heard of it being used for feed but have never used it myself so I'm not much help in that department.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

We use beet pulp for the older wethers who need extra calories. It is a llittle high in calcium but if they are only getting grass hay it's not a problem. For the guys with bad teeth wwe soak it, othersie we just feed it right in the manger. Clay Zimmerman does this also.

I sure wouldn't feed it to a goat with a weight problem as it's pretty high calory stuff.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I saw Clay at the state fair with a couple of his goats. I was walking with two canes at the time. A couple friends at work invited me to go hiking up to Goat Lake in Idaho. I suggested we rent Clay's goats for the trip, and we began planning. Then the market crashed and we had layoffs, but by spring I was so anxious to go when the others canceled out, that I bought my first babies and started hiking every week.


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah, I stopped the beet pulp because one of them was really overweight when we got them. He's been on pasture, browse, and a little grass hay when rainy and I can't believe how much weight he seems to have lost in 3 weeks. He even seems like a new goat. He has started to run around and play like a kid now, which he never did before.


----------

